# Integrated Tube Amplifiers under $300 (pictures/ comments)



## Haoting

I've started this thread so that everyone can share their pictures and comments regarding what they think are some excellent sounding *tube (or tube hybrid) integrated stereo amplifiers for $300 or less*.

 So, you can expect me to post a lot of pictures in this thread.


----------



## Haoting

The Yaqin MC-10L.

 This Ebay store has some really awesome tube amps, but the shipping cost for these audio gems isn't cheap! 

YAQIN MC-10L Brand Integrated EL34B Tube Amplifier Amp - eBay (item 220413945668 end time May-18-09 12:45:00 PDT)

 Comments about this amp can be found here: MC-10L | Yaqin Tube Valve Amplifiers


----------



## Uncle Erik

For $300 or less, I would go with a vintage amp. Something like the Stromberg Carlson ASP60:






 These are wonderfully well made and usually sell for under $300 on eBay.

 I don't trust the transformers in inexpensive new amps. I only buy name brand iron.


----------



## punk_guy182

haoting! Why are you sharing this info with us? Have you listened to the amp? How does it sound? are you some representative of the tube amp lobby?


----------



## endless402

quite difficult to get something with decent power for 300 unless it's really old

 all the china stuff on ebay have high shipping prices cause thats the true price of the product tho it helps lower the declared value when they ship it


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_are you some representative of the tube amp lobby?_

 

This thread has a whiff of marketing about it, doesn't it?


----------



## Haoting

*[size=x-small]Musical Paradise MP-301 6V6 Mini Tube Amplifier[/size]*

 Musical Paradise is from Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. Oh Canada! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 What's surprising is that this integrated tube amplifier sells for only $200 from a Canadian-based company!

 Skylab gave the thumbs up on this tube amplifier in his review.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rev...er-amp-421314/


----------



## UncleDavid218

At such a low power rating what are these good for driving? If one was to buy the MP-301 what speakers would you use?


----------



## donunus

lowthers or horns


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ are you some representative of the tube amp lobby?_

 

Is there one? 

 Punkguy, you don't see me calling you a representative of Audio-Gd just because you've started a thread on the Panther amp. If you don't like tube amps, then don't bother posting here. 

 Also, I will attempt to add links to reviews from other users whom have had a good experience with the specific tube amp being posted.

*Just consider this thread as a buyer's guide to affordable tube (and tube hybrid) integrated amplifiers.*


----------



## Haoting

If you can get your butt over to China, then you can pick up a Transcendere S5 for under $300. 

 Here's Skylab's positive review on this tube amp: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rev...mp-usb-405552/


----------



## Drag0n

Where's Vanna White?


----------



## UncleDavid218

Would any of these be powerful enough to push a pair of HSU HB-1 MK2s?


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *UncleDavid218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would any of these be powerful enough to push a pair of HSU HB-1 MK2s?_

 

At 92 dB sensitivity, your Hsu speakers will most likely match with most tube amps. I hope someone would buy a Yaqin tube amp and report back to us what they think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From the reviews on the internet, it seems most Yaqin owners are very satisfied with their products.

 Btw, nice choice on the Hsu bookshelf speakers. Stereomojo has given your speakers an excellent review, and they liked matching the Hsu's with Xindak's 12 watt Xindak MT-1 class A tube amplifier, but it costs more than $300. 

HSU HB1 Mk2 Speaker Review

http://www.stereomojo.com/XINDAK%20M...FIERREVIEW.htm







 Xindak MT-1 (08 edition) integrated tube amplifier
Xindak Electronic - Product Center - MT-1 08 Integrated Tube Amplifer


----------



## bergman2

so what's behind door # 3 ???


----------



## AudioCats

wondering how good they are in their intended role, as speaker amps.


----------



## endless402

unless u got some super efficient speakers, i doubt they'll sound any good with those power ratings


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *endless402* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_unless u got some super efficient speakers, i doubt they'll sound any good with those power ratings_

 

It's too bad that many speaker manufacturers are building ineffiecient speakers (less than 90 dB) to match solid state amps when tube (hybrid) amps sound superior, especially at the same price point. Even Skylab shares this same opinion in one of his reviews. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Furthermore, if you've read the Stereomojo review above, the critic preferred the Xindak tube amp at $500 over his $2500 Bryston solid state amplifier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's a nice comparison between tubes vs transistors.
http://spectrum.ieee.org/print/1640


----------



## intelonetwo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *UncleDavid218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would any of these be powerful enough to push a pair of HSU HB-1 MK2s?_

 

As many have said, certainly.


----------



## Alpha 1 Omega

I am looking to get one of its cousins the Yaqin MC-5881A


----------



## MPG1

Since we're into exotic China gear, let me place a vote for tube amps that come from my own country as well. Very good and more than a match for China amps. . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kinetic Audio Technologies


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MPG1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_let me place a vote for tube amps that come from my own country as well. Very good and more than a match for China amps. . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Kinetic Audio Technologies_

 

Well, it's nice to know that the Phillipines is also into the warm tubey sound. Anyway, the more competition there is for tube amps, the more choice we have as consumers. So, which one those amps would you recommend for under $300?


----------



## Haoting

[size=small]Xiangsheng H-80BIII Tube/transistor hybrid amplifier
[/size]Hefei XiangSheng Electronic Co.,Ltd

[size=small][size=small][size=x-small]Signal to Noise Ratio : 89DB
 Input Impedance: 100K
 Output Impedance: 4~16 ohm
 Frenqueney responses: 10Hz to 40KHz
 Distortion: less than 0.01%
 Output Power: 80W×2
 SIZE: 340mm(width)×165mm(Height)×385mm(Depth)
 Net weight: 8.5kg[/size][/size]


[size=small][size=x-small]




[/size][/size]


[size=small][size=x-small]




[/size][/size]

[/size]


----------



## Skylab

The Ming-Da MC8407C is also a nice tube integrated/headphone amp. Here is mine:


----------



## Haoting

Here's an amazing tube hybrid amplifier, but it'll cost you more than $300. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[size=small]*ShengYa A10CS*[/size]

A superb integrated amp with state of the art features that make it one of the best hybrid integrated amplifiers on the market.

4 12AX7 tubes are used in a double triode (Class A) configuration for low level inputs. (The tube in the window is a working, active in the circuit, 12AX7). A 6Z4 rectification tube is used for smooth transients and a warm tube sound. As a matter of fact, the preamp section alone in this integrated is probably one of the best out there.

The 150 watt solid state amplification system is equally impressive. The bias is set to class A for the first 10 watts before switching to class AB. In order to accomplish this, the amp has to be built superbly in order to sustain the high heat dissipation of the bias. The ALPS volume control, Solen caps and low noise high power torodial transformer fit the bill to deliver clean and concise power to your speakers.


----------



## Haoting

*[size=large]The new S.E.X. amp[/size]*

[size=x-small]_The new S.E.X. kit is a stereo integrated single ended triode (SET) amplifier of 2 watts per channel output. _[/size]
Single Ended eXperimenter's Kit

[size=x-small]The amplifier's power output is approximately 2 watts RMS per channel at 10% THD at 500Hz, similar to a single ended 45 tube amplifier. [/size]

[size=x-small]Frequency response at 1V output is -3dB at 27Hz and 22kHz. The amplifier has an input sensitivity of .62V RMS and a gain of approximately 15 dB at 1 kHz and can be wired for 8 ohm or 4 ohm speakers. 16 ohm speakers will run well on the 8 ohm tap at slightly reduced power levels. Input impedance is 100Kohms. [/size]

[size=x-small]Assembly is a one or two evening affair, designed for the builder with little or no kit assembly experience. A very thorough[/size] [size=x-small][size=x-small]assembly manual (the S.E.X. Manual) is included in Adobe PDF format on a CD ROM, containing step by step printed instructions you check off as you work, detailed photos of the chassis underside[/size] [size=x-small]and components, and a thorough [/size][/size]

[size=x-small][size=x-small]





checkout procedure.[/size][/size]
[size=x-small]The combination of low noise and ample transformer coupled output drive means the S.E.X. amp is perfect for use both as a loudspeaker amp and as a headphone amp, It works great with high efficiency (97 dB or higher) speakers for listening room systems that work well with similarly powered 45 amps, and practically begs to be plugged into computer sound cards and smaller speakers for desktop audio systems. An IHF standard output configuration on the headphone jack means exceptional low noise performance with headphones of virtually any impedance. The integral level control makes a very simple system possible. Only the addition of a source (CD player, portable disc player, Ipod, sound card, phono preamp, tuner, etc.) and speakers or headphones is needed to get the three dimensional, highly resolved sound of single ended triodes. [/size]


----------



## NoPants

I'm all for a showcase of tube amps, but seeing as the thread OP specifically titled this amps under 300$, then it should probably stay that way...the SEX amp is definitely not sub-300$

 Let's not forget to mention the advertisment feel of this whole thread to begin with...


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NoPants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm all for a showcase of tube amps, but seeing as the thread OP specifically titled this amps under 300$, then it should probably stay that way...the SEX amp is definitely not sub-300$

 Let's not forget to mention the advertisment feel of this whole thread to begin with..._

 

NoPants, you're right. I was giving a free plug to the dudes selling the DIY SEX amp dudes. I was checking if anyone was paying attention. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone knows of an affordable DIY integrated tube amplifier (under $300), please post it in this thread.

 Furthermore, since there is no one company or one product being hyped, I would say that some other threads are more of an ad than this one. Anyway, I did call this thread a "buyer's guide to affordable tube amps" earlier in this thread.


----------



## some1x

I'm not fond of the Chinese amps on eBay (I'ved tried a couple: an ASL KT88 amp and some random 2A3 amp, and the quality was quite lacking). 

 I'd much rather get a used amp from audiogon or a good DIY amp built on eBay ... for example
Custom Stereo SE-EL84 Tube Amp 12AX7, 6CA4 SWEET! - eBay (item 250444796249 end time Jun-21-09 18:11:01 PDT)


----------

